# Exorcism??



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi folks.

What's people's opinions on exorcisms?? It may explain why we have SA, if we do indeed harbour evil spirits.

I'm wondering if anyone's tried it. I know it's a scary thing, saw some footage on TV the other day. If it has benefits in the long run, I'd certainly give it a try.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't believe in spirits. Id rather go with science (CBT).


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, you claim our sensitive, over-reactive minds are actually evil spirits???
I almost take it as an insult.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> What's people's opinions on exorcisms?? It may explain why we have SA, if we do indeed harbour evil spirits.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone's tried it. I know it's a scary thing, saw some footage on TV the other day. If it has benefits in the long run, I'd certainly give it a try.


are you serious? lol


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

lololololol


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

The power of Christ compels you! The power of Christ compels you!!

/me splashes OP with holy water


No social anxiety has nothing to do with a person's body hosting evil spirits. If we put merit in that we might as well get doctors to use the four humors to diagnose patients again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rumjungle said:


> The power of Christ compels you! The power of Christ compels you!!
> 
> /me splashes OP with holy water
> ...


Umm where was I err yeah no I don't believe in it. At all. I feel sorry for the people who are forced/brainwashed through culture into going through exorcisms.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Umm where was I err yeah no I don't believe in it. At all. I feel sorry for the people who are forced/brainwashed through culture into going through exorcisms.


ever heard the story of Anneliese Michel? it still creeps me out. there's even a rare and historically significant recording of her exorcism


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I have been listening to the songs in the closing credits.

In some ways, I think it is a spiritual attack. Exorcisms are generally limited to severe cases - the Catholic Church has to really investigate things in their methods. 

With SA, it's not really "possession". We are still aware enough to fight it.

:troll :troll :troll


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

That was their explanation in the medieval era for mental illnesses, we know better now.


----------

